# Fish id



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Caught two of these Colorful little guys the other














day on 5 inch senko's.. 

They were aggressive lil guys.. 

I think they are warmouths??? but not sure??

they would look awesome in a fish tank though.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I always call them war mouth too but I think it's called a green sunfish


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

zack2345 said:


> I always call them war mouth too but I think it's called a green sunfish


I have caught green sunfish before. they are more slender but still have the big mouth.. sunfish can be tricky lol..

I will find and post a picture of a true green sunfish.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

here is a Green Sunfish I caught about a month ago.. some similarities, but I think it is definitely a different fish.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The first two could be bluegill x green sunfish hybrids, or pumpkinseed x green sunfish hybrids. Hard to tell..

The third pic is a bluegill x green sunfish hybrid.

None of them are pure green sunfish or pure warmouths....


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> The first two could be bluegill x green sunfish hybrids, or pumpkinseed x green sunfish hybrids. Hard to tell..
> 
> The third pic is a bluegill x green sunfish hybrid.
> 
> None of them are pure green sunfish or pure warmouths....


interesting ... the first two were caught in a small pond, the third fish was caught in the ohio river.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Some ponds can often hold a lot of hybrids(as you found out) if green sunfish are present, and a lot of people stock them in ponds, but lots of hybrids do occur in the wild also. Believe it or not there's a river I fish where I catch almost as many hybrids as either of the parent species, but then there's other places where I don't think I have ever caught a hybrid. Just luck I guess, but I'm not surprised one bit that the last fish came from the Ohio...

Here's some pure green sunfish for comparison...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

colored like a gill with a larger mouth and hits like aggressive and tears up your soft plastics and fights like crazy... I believe your correct a warmouth very fun to catch if they only grew bigger


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Here are some more pictures just for fun... lol






< Green Sunfish I believe 







<< Large Bluegill







< FAT Warmouth


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

after comparing them, that green sunfish in my last post might be another hybrid... Something looks weird with it's dorsal fin.


----------

